# Losing weight FAST!



## cleo

Please, can you help me with my 9yr old. She has stopped eating her dog food. We've tried at least 4 different brands, we've tried people food(which she loves)...the only thing she'll eat is her bisquits. The lab work is all good and the xrays
show nothing. Any suggestions would truly be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## mswhipple

Cleo, welcome to the forums. I'm sorry you're joining us for such a stressful reason. Having dealt with older dogs and failing appetites before, I can offer a few suggestions. First off, the most important thing is that she is still drinking her water. She must have water to maintain health. That said, don't hesitate, at this point in her life, to use a few eating incentives to get her interested in eating again. You can add these things to her regular food in small amounts (two to four tablespoons):

water-packed tuna
boiled chicken thighs in broth
spaghetti sauce
sloppy joe sauce
a few tiny little bits of cheese
browned ground beef with warm water

Don't worry about "spoiling" her. She doesn't have to apply for college or go through a job interview and get a job, after all.

Usually, when a dog shows a loss of appetite, it's because they don't feel good, so I wouldn't hesitate to take her back to the Vet for a recheck at any time. Nine years old is getting up there, but it's not THAT old! Good luck, and please keep us posted about how she is doing.


----------



## Darcy1311

Cleo, I think you need to go back to your vet for a second opinion,keep up her fluid intake I am sorry I cannot offer any advice but I wish you all the best for your buddie, keep us all up to date with whats happening, and I hope she gets better soon..


----------



## KB87

My advice to you would be to check your dog's mouth and teeth. Make sure there aren't any abscesses, cracked teeth or other issues that may make chewing difficult.

Second, I would make sure she is continuing to drink water. If she has already lost weight then I would find something to coax her with to eat in the mean time.

After these steps (you should be able to do these shortly tonight to allow you to do this next step first thing tomorrow) I would highly suggest you find another vet to get a second opinion. If your pup is losing significant weight and blood work is not evidencing the issues, your vet and you should not just close the book and settle on these findings. If your vet is not investigating this further then I think you absolutely need to find another vet, have another set of eyes look at the blood work and see what other possible findings you can come up with. It is not normal to stop eating and to lose such significant weight- no matter the period of time. Definitely get another set of eyes on your pup. I'm sorry I don't have any possible causes to offer up but I sincerely hope the next vet you visit will be able to offer you causes.


----------



## cleo

You all have been so very wonderful! Our first Vizsla lived to be 11 1/2yrs old and we never, ever experienced anything like this.
Our other Vizsla(they are both females), doesn't know what the heck is going on. Thank God that Chili is drinking water and I am so grateful for that! We did seek a second opinion vet this morning and she is doing additional blood work for cortisol...we'll have the results tomorrow. In the mean time, we'll try your sug-gestions in the hopes that she'll get something in her belly. Can't even tell you how hard it is to watch,...do everything in your power,...and not have anything work. Thank you so, so very much for everyones insight.


----------



## cleo

Just wanted to let you know...we were able to get her to eat fried
lean ground beef mixed with a cauliflour patty(she loved it!) for
three meals...now we're back to square one. The vet was testing
for Addisons Disease(her symptoms were spot on), but she doesn't have that. At least if she had that, we could treat her and get back to normal. Next, we start her on an antibiotic and a
prebotic(sp?). Wish us luck...they're both, Chili and Salsa, our lives.


----------



## mswhipple

Thank you for the update! Hang in there, cleo... Hopefully, you'll get to the bottom of it sooner rather than later. Let us know how the antibiotics work.


----------



## cleo

It is with buckets of tearful eyes, heavy, heavy sadness, and a heart broken into billions of pieces that I have to tell you that we had to put Chili to sleep this past Sunday. Oh, I can't begin to tell you the pain we are going through.
We took Chili to the 3rd vet who was a trauma/chronic illness vet.
He was the only one who did a thorough, hands on physical exam
all over her body. She yelped when he came to her liver...and Chili never yelps! We then knew we had to do the ultrasound and
biopsy. This was last Thursday. Friday she began really deterior-
ating and Saturday we got the results: lymphoma, a mass in her intestine and psorosis of the liver. Oh, my Lord, please help me!
My ever beloved Chili has been dying a slow death.
Saturday she would barely take any water and by Sunday morn-
ing she couldn't walk or keep her head up. Oh, those once lively,
beautiful eyes...I so long to see them again. Although we never
heard a moan, or groan from her, we knew(I knew) I was being
selfish. A once vibrant, 50 lb beaty was roughly 35 lbs.
PLEASE, PLEASE, TAKE HEED! The trauma vet said a dog will eat
the same food all its' life...when it stops eating there are only 3 possible reasons (1)they ate something spoiled (2)they are sick or (3)they ARE spoiled.
I'm sorry to ramble on, but she was my life. It is my hope that maybe someone else will benefit from this info and not waste time in trying other dog foods if they start losing weight and stop
eating. God Bless all your babies!


----------



## VictoriaW

I am crying reading your story! I am so sorry for your loss. Wishing you peace and, someday, a V to fill the huge hole Chili has left behind.


----------



## SkyyMax

Oh, Cleo - I am so very sorry for your loss!
Please accept my sincere condolences....

I hope all the happy memories of Chili will help you through this incredibly difficult time.
:'(


----------



## KB87

cleo, I'm so sorry for your loss! I cannot imagine what you are going through and the heartbreak you are facing through this awful time. With all of the love you exude in your post it is clear that Chili led a happy and loving 9 years. 

I'm sending positive thoughts your way and appreciate your positive message in your post.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Of course I'm crying as well. I put my 20 year old cat down on Monday and your post only brings up the memories. I am so sorry for your loss and I know that no words will make it easier. I only hope that Salsa can bring a little joy to you during this hard time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mswhipple

Oh, cleo, I am deeply saddened to learn of your loss of your dear Chili. Please accept my sincere sympathy. I do understand the heartache you are going through, having been through it myself far too many times. I once lost a 9-year old dog to lymphoma, and although he put up a good fight, it was one that, in the end, he could not win. I am so sorry!! :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Laika

Cleo, very sorry to hear about your loss. Wish I could say something to take away your pain, but know my thoughts are with you.


----------



## EastBayer

I am so sorry for your loss. Obviously Chili had a life full of love. Big hugs.


----------



## jld640

Deepest sympathies.


----------



## vizslababy

Tears....so sad for you. Thinking of you, I hope you find some solace soon.


----------



## Ozkar

A big Roo roo roo from Astro, Zsa Zsa and Ozkar as Chilli crosses the rainbow bridge to never ending fields of feathers and fur. We are all feeling some of your heartbreak and pain. RIP sweet chilli........


----------



## BlueandMac

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Chili.


----------



## cooperman

So extremely sorry for you, can I ask please how salsa is without her pal? Love from cooper and kenzie


----------



## OttosMama

Cleo, I am so sorry for your loss of your dear friend. My heart aches for you  keep your head up and remember all the joy Chili brought you over the years. Thank you for raising awareness!


----------



## CrazyCash

I'm so sorry about this!! I lost my 9 year old ridgeback mix very suddenly last September and never figured out what happened to him, he just went to sleep and didn't wake up. 

It definitely helps that you have another dog to cuddle and cry with - you'll never replace your sweet Chili, but when you are ready another puppy will bring some new energy and happiness back into your house. Hang in there and think of your happy memories!


----------



## hotmischief

Cleo, I am so sorry for your loss. Your story is heart breaking and it was very brave of you to post it - it is a lesson to us all.

My thoughts are with you at this very sad time.


----------



## born36

Sorry to hear about your loss. Now Chili is free from pain and running around in open fields that never end.


----------



## datacan

cleo said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, TAKE HEED! The trauma vet said a dog will eat
> the same food all its' life...when it stops eating there are only 3 possible reasons (1)they ate something spoiled (2)they are sick or (3)they ARE spoiled.
> I'm sorry to ramble on, but she was my life. It is my hope that maybe someone else will benefit from this info and not waste time in trying other dog foods if they start losing weight and stop
> eating. God Bless all your babies!


Very sorry for your loss :'( :'( :'(

Just had to bump this part, our breeder said had a similar explanation about vizsla appetite.


----------



## Jazzdog

So sorry to hear of your loss. Having lost a dog so quick to an unseen illness myself, I know how heartbreaking it can be.

If it's not too painful to recollect, could you describe how fast Chili's appetite decreased? And were there any other symptoms you noticed (lethergy? fever? shaking?)? Our Cooper has almost stopped eating his food entirely over the last couple days. I would say he started losing interest at least 2 weeks ago. We've had blood work done but nothing so far has showed up. I'm hoping he's just spoiled as I had to make him a big batch of satin balls a couple months ago to add weight after a bowel intecessession. But after reading your story of course I'm worried.

Best wishes.


----------



## cleo

Dearest Jazzdog...Thank you for your inquiries; I'm more than willing to help you in any way I can.
Chili just one day, about 6 wks ago, looked at her food and looked at me and walked away. Initially we thought she was playing hard to get and wanted the really good stuff(people food).
But that was not the case. She was mopey, she shiverd, and when we were able to entice her with any food, she would throw it up. One of the vets thought it was Addisons Disease because the symptoms were right on. It couldn't hurt to have Cooper tested. Addisons is treatable. If that should be ruled out, the only thing I can think of is an x-ray and then ultasound. My heart
is with you and know that I will help you with anything in any way I can. Cleo


----------



## cleo

******** TO THIS MOST WONDERFUL GROUP ************
******** OF VIZSLA LOVERS ************

I have never experienced such heart-felt empathy. The thoughts,
prayers, and condolences from everyone has hit me like a tidal wave. I am so greatful to be surrounded by such a beautiful group of individuals. The Vizsla is such a unique breed and I should have known that their owners would be right in line with this, also.

Thank you all so very, very much! Cleo


----------



## Rudy

CLEO

PRAY SOME HANG IN THERE

AND MY HEART HURTS FOR YOU

YOU NEED A ANOTHER

FEEL FREE CONTACT ME

MERCY AND TEARS ARE HEALING

AND HURTFUL THINGS HAPPEN TO GREAT FOLKS

MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU

REMEMBER

EARNED MEMORIES DOING NOT ONE MAN OR WOMEN CAN STEAL

HOLD THEM CLOSE TO YOU

MY BEST A INJURED BY WILLING RUDY AND WILLOW.

BLESSINGS


----------

